# Big, but still a pile of crap woofer



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.thezeb.com/p-Audiobahn-AWT34X-34-inch-Subwoofer-100492.htm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Availability Usually Ships in 2-3 Days 
List Price $5,999.99 
Your Price $3,824.96 
You Save $2,175.03 

WTF? Who the hell would pay almost $4,000 for a sub that wont perform for shit?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i know a guy in MI that has one just sitting in his garage that thing is fricken huge. he had a piece of wood over the top and i thought it was just a coffee table til he asked me had i ever seen a 34" sub i thought he was joking til he moved the wood and BAM there it was. he offered to sell it to me for 2k but i didnt think i could get it in my 200sx for the ride home. (i wouldnt have bought it anyway cuz 2k on a sub is crazy)


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Availability Usually Ships in 2-3 Days
> List Price $5,999.99
> Your Price $3,824.96
> You Save $2,175.03
> ...


the same people who buy the normal Audioblah crap equipment...there was a guy who claimed he hit 350 dB with one....funny as how 200dB is the limit produced by jet engines as they pop the sound barrier. 
http://mys10.com/forum/Posts.asp?TopicID=11&DiscussID=38236


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Availability Usually Ships in 2-3 Days
> List Price $5,999.99
> Your Price $3,824.96
> You Save $2,175.03
> ...


Honestly I dont think performance would be a issue, for this speaker IIIIFFF, you had three alternators, and two 3000watt amps to power it. But you are not going to find that kind of voltage in a auto.  Maybe a very large v8 with 2 160amp alternators. I am not even sure what type of Stiffening Cap you would use with something like that. Then again the response of a speaker that size would be incredibly slow, with so much lows, blending, it would be absolutely pointless, for accustic quality. I would have to say this, its a novelty bling thang, just like spinners, and 21" Wheels. Let whoever has the money to waste buy it. Or better yet come find me, I have some land for sale in the everglades.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Prolly has a frequency response of 1-35 hz. I have heard 24"s before, and they completely lack punch. Funny, that surround looks alot larger than 2"... almost like there is a 10" cone and the rest is just surround. What a useless piece of bling.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Prolly has a frequency response of 1-35 hz. I have heard 24"s before, and they completely lack punch. Funny, that surround looks alot larger than 2"... almost like there is a 10" cone and the rest is just surround. What a useless piece of bling.


Thats cuz the woofer pictured is the AWT10x or 10" version. Look at the big pic...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

LOL! Well, that WOULD make more sense.... :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> the same people who buy the normal Audioblah crap equipment...there was a guy who claimed he hit 350 dB with one....funny as how 200dB is the limit produced by jet engines as they pop the sound barrier.
> http://mys10.com/forum/Posts.asp?TopicID=11&DiscussID=38236


Actually that's not 200DB. I forgot what jet engines were but I think it's around 140-150

The only thing I can think of that comes close is a space shuttle lifting off which iis 180 db.

Yeah to power that thing you would need a heavy duty 440V outlet with a power converter lol so you could plug it in at the nearest large factory.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

You would need a suburban to use one of those subs....it needs so much air space. 

I remember seeing the 32" clarion sub at stereo west back in the late 90s...that thing was sweet. They had it in a large enclosure in their sub room...think it was like 22 cuft.
I had them play some chemical brothers on that with the kicker zr1000...It sounded like crap but that thing moved so much air. It would make your clothes flap at 15 ft. 

It was awsome.


----------

